# place to stay in rome



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

We hope to go to Rome at easter this year, we had found a place near the circus maximus but have since lost the details, does anyone know the best place to park a large motorhome with easy access into centre of Rome. 

Also we hope to go to Pompeii, has anyone stayed in Camping Zeus.

Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Roma*

Hi

I have no experience about a motorhome in Roma - but have had many an argument with the authorities about the coach.

At one point we were not even allowed into the centre. Then we were allowed if we had a permit on the window. Then we were allowed in providing we did not stop! Imagine doing a sight seeing tour non stop!

Many roads in Roma are now classed as "Z T L" - limited traffic zone - so you may need to bear this in mind.

Can I leave you with a suggestion for your northbound journey if there is going to be one? Stop off at a place called "Chianciano Terme". It is a health spa town and from there you can head to Montepulciano, Siena, San Gemingano etc etc - all in the search of wine of course. There is a camp site at Montepulciano - not sure about Chianciano T.

When I go to Chianciano T in October, I will be parking in the coach park - deserted except for June/July/Aug and Sept!

Sorry I coyld not really help with your query but just felt like waffling on for a bit!

Rapide561


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for that Rapide, the place I was thinking of had a coach park attached to it and it was near circus maximus, I had emailed them about availability and they said there was no problem but did not accept reservations, I just cant find the name of the place, looks like I have to keep on searching.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Circus maximus*

I know the place - but can't think

The people who might know - or via a link is a site called romotour. They deal with all passes and permits etc.

You might get a link etc

Rapide561


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladybird,
when I go to Rome tend to choose

Camping Roma
Via Aurelia 831
exit (1) from GRA (Rome Ring Road)
phone 06 66623018
www.guideuro.it/campeggi/roma.html

because it is a short bus ride to the Vatican, and is well equipped with super toilet block, bar/restaurant, childrens play area, summer swimming pool, large commercial mall and supermarket a short walk away. bus tickets and information avialable from reception.
about Euro 30 per night for two adults/electric/7.23 m. van

+++
I think the sosta near Circus Maximus you are talking about could be
Air Terminal Ostiense
Piazza G.da Verrazzano 9
exit (26) from GRA (Rome Ring Road)
phone 06 5745473
www.parkbus.it

+ + +
another one I've used quite successfully (but a bit further from centre, short metro journey to Stazione Termini) :
Parking Tor di Valle
Via dell'Ippodromo di Tor Valle 1
exit (28) from GRA (Rome Ring Road)
GPS RM005N41, 8212300 E12,4336300
tel 065204899
www.campertordivalle.it

You'll find many more (if you can manage some Italian) at
www.pleinair.it
www.turismoitinerante.it

+++

further to 'rapide 561' 's comments on ZTL, this has now become even stricter for coaches.
A permit has gone up since Dec 15th last to Euro 170 for half day sightseeing.
May I suggest you use public transport only for getting about the city - plentiful and cheap.
enjoy your stay.
not impossible that I may be in Rome sometime during Easter period.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

If you follow the links from this site , you may find it.

Eurocampingcar.com
Derek


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

THanks everyone for this, Eddied the one I was thinking of is parkbus.it, Do I need a permit in order to get into the sosta ?? I did look at the tor di valle, how long does it take the metro to get into the city, I had a look at it on google earth and it seemed o.k., quite near the train station.

Once again thanks.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*place to stay in Rome*

 
Hi ladybird,
no, you don't need a permit to get to Air Terminal Ostiense.
The ZTL ( Zona Traffico Limitato) system in Italian cities is rather like the Congestion Charge area in London, and is in the main designed to keep traffic (local residents excepted) out of medieval town centres designed for walking or at most the odd horse carriage or three. Good examples are Florence, Siena, Perugia, Orvieto, Assisi; but the list is endless.
Sightseeing coaches are the most penalised as they have to pay a high price for a permit to get anywhere near the centres where this is permitted (Rome, Florence, Siena, for example).
In Rome the system was introduced /stricltly enforced for the Jubilee Year 2000.
In the case of the Ostiense sosta you are away from the ZTL area.
The same applies to Tor di Valle and Camping Roma.
Tor di Valle is a 20 min metro ride to the Colosseum.
If you are going to Rome to see the Pope give his Urbe et Orbi blessing at midday on Easter Sunday, make sure you get to Piazza San Pietro no later than 10:00 to stand any chance of a good spot.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

I can't comment on Camping Zeus, but I can recommend Camping Spartacus, which is only about 50M from the entrance to the Roman site. It is a small, family run site with good security. There are marked pitches amongst orange trees. Not the quietest of sites but reasonable for one or two nights whilst you visit the ruins. These definately are worth seeing. Allow a whole day - start as early as you can, there is so much to see.

Camping spartacus is very close to the pompei West exit on the motorway. turn sharp right immediately after the tool booth, then left and the site is on the right in about 50M. €22 a night + €2.50 for 5 amps electricity.

Brian


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for this brian and eddie, I will have a look at the sparctaucus site, still haven't made up my mind about the Rome aire, wherther to go for Tor di valle or the one at air terminal ostienze.


----------

